# Small white ovals things in tank



## Bbedford (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a fluval shrimp tank with about 15 cherry shrimp and a couple snails in it. I have tiny white things stuck all over the heater and the driftwood. What are they?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How tiny are they?

Do you have any snails in the tank?

If they're TINY TINY they're probably just copepods and amphipods - little creatures that post no threat to your tank at all.

If they're bigger and you have nerite snails, they're eggs. They won't hatch in your tank, and they tend to be an eyesore.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Do they look like this?









if so, then yes they are nerite snails' eggs like the above post mentioned.

They will not hatch


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd second the Nerite eggs. I have had also had limpets in my tank, which are small and oval. They move, where the eggs obviously don't.

http://www.planetinverts.com/what_is_that_bug_in_my_aquarium.html


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Coyld be eggs, or could be, Common bugs found in aquariums: http://www.hdas.ca/forum//viewtopic.php?f=19&t=23


----------



## Bbedford (Dec 27, 2010)

*Yep*

Nerite snails it must be. Thanks. How did they get there?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

...nerites laid them?


----------



## Bbedford (Dec 27, 2010)

*Lol*

Fair enough. I mean are zebra snails responsible? They are the only snails that have been in the tank.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

zebra nerites?


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I had to give away my Zebra Snails as they were laying their eggs all over the tank. Even on the glass. Made the tank look terrible. I love the snails but hate the eggs so I'll never get them again.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Zebra nerites will do it (hehehee) 

The answer? Only keep one. I've had a single zebra nerite for years (really......it's been alive for at least 4 years) and it's never laid eggs since it has no one to mate with.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Zebra nerites will do it (hehehee)
> 
> The answer? Only keep one. I've had a single zebra nerite for years (really......it's been alive for at least 4 years) and it's never laid eggs since it has no one to mate with.


Females will lay infertile eggs, so must have had a male.


----------

